# créer un group ?



## spirit18 (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 


Je cherche à créer un group sous mac os x
en ligne de commande

mais groupadd ne marche pas (forcément c'est un noyau mach et non linux)

donc ma question comment créer t'on un groupe en CLI ?


ou avez vous un lien vers un site qui recence les commandes mac


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2007)

Il me semble que cela doit se faire via

sudo niutil -create / /groups/nom_du_groupe
sudo niutil -createprop / /groups/nom_du_groupe gid gid_number

Le mieux est de regarder dans NetInfo ce qu'il y a comme autre properties à rajouter pour un groupe.

Jette un oeil à http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030603190314390 où tu auras un exemple pour créer un user en ligne de commande...

++


----------



## spirit18 (29 Juin 2007)

merci mais j'ai trouvé mon bonheur du côté de dscl

```
dscl create . groups/nom_du_groupe
```
comme le dit cette page http://www.hmug.org/man/1/dscl.php


----------



## bakurt (27 Août 2009)

Le sujet est peut-être ancien, mais j'ai eu besoin de créer un groupe et d'y ajouter un utilisateur. Si quelqu'un veut faire la même chose, voici exactement ce que j'ai du faire pour que ca fonctionne.

Exemple concret :
Mes fichiers et backups se situent sur un disque dur externe et tous ces fichiers ont été créés à partir de Linux.
Ces fichiers/dossiers faisaient partie du groupe "norris" avec les droits rwxrwxr-x (775).
J'avais envie de garder ces droits pour permettre l'écriture uniquement aux gens de mon groupe. Sous MacOS X, je ne suis pas le créateur des fichiers/dossiers et je ne fais pas partie du groupe ayant le droit d'y accéder. Du coup je ne savais pas écrire, modifier ou encore supprimer mes fichiers/dossiers (parce que je n'avais le droit qu'en lecture & execution).


Voici les commandes que j'ai du utiliser (en me basant sur spirit18) dans le terminal (Spotlight > Terminal)

Pour commencer, vous pouvez taper la commande "id". Cette commande vous permet de connaitre, entre autre, les groupes dans lesquels vous vous trouvez.

```
mon-user:~ MonUser$ id
uid=510(MonUser) gid=123(chuck) groups=123(chuck)
```
_uid_ (user identifier) m'indique le numéro d'identification de mon utilisateur.
gid (group identifier) m'indique le numéro d'identification de mon groupe principal.
groups m'indique tous les groupes dont je fais partie.



```
sudo dscl . create /groups/norris gid 1000
```
_sudo_ parce que je dois avoir les droits d'administration.
Ici je crée le groupe norris avec le gid 1000 (si je n'indique pas le gid, il ne crée pas le groupe).
Pour être certain que le gid 1000 n'existe pas, il faut vérifier dans le fichier "/etc/groups". Il faut être sur que le nouveau gid n'existe pas dans ce fichier.



```
sudo dscl . merge /groups/norris users MonUser
```
Ici, je donne un groupe supplémentaire à MonUser. Il fait maintenant partie du groupe norris. On peut le vérifier avec la commande "id" :


```
mon-user:~ MonUser$ id
uid=510(MonUser) gid=123(chuck) groups=123(chuck),1000(norris)
```

Voila, en espérant avoir aidé quelqu'un.
C'est un tout nouveau MacBook Pro sous Mac OS X 10.5.8, et je n'ai rien installé pour faire tourner ces commandes.


----------



## Diablovic (28 Août 2009)

y'a cet en-tête dans /etc/group (sans s à group), et on retrouve à peu près la même chose dans /etc/passwd:

```
##
# Group Database
# 
# Note that this file is consulted when the system is running in single-user
# mode.  At other times this information is handled by lookupd.  By default,
# lookupd gets information from NetInfo, so this file will not be consulted
# unless you have changed lookupd's configuration.
##
```
donc j'aurais tendance à ne pas me baser sur ce fichier pour savoir si un groupe existe.
je viens de lancer la commande: sudo dscl . create /groups/norris gid 1000
-> le fichier /etc/group n'as pas bougé.


----------



## bakurt (2 Septembre 2009)

Je n'arrive pas à éditer mon post.. C'est ennuyant ce système de "2h pour éditer".
Bien vu pour "/etc/group", il n'y a pas "s"

C'est vrai que mon groupe ne s'est pas ajouté dans /etc/group.. J'imagines que ce sont tous les groupes par défaut qui sont créés de base?

En tout cas, depuis que j'ai créé un groupe par la commande dscl, j'ai une section "groups" qui est appaure dans "System preference > Account".. Et j'y vois le groupe que j'ai créé. Je peux également ajouter, supprimer et modifier des groupes. Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu ca avant..

Je vais essayer de trouver où on peut voir tous les groupes existants !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2009)

bakurt a dit:


> Je vais essayer de trouver où on peut voir tous les groupes existants !



A ma connaissance, depuis Léopard, il n'y a plus d'utilitaire pour gérer les groupes système, il faut passer par le terminal.
Pour afficher tous les groupes :
sudo dscl . list /Groups

Pour afficher tous le GID de chacun des groupes,  au choix :
sudo dscl . list /Groups PrimaryGroupID
sudo dscl . list /Groups gid

Un lien avec pas mal d'exemples ici

Bonne lecture


----------



## bakurt (9 Septembre 2009)

Merci BigCow, c'est exactement ca..

Donc, pour le mini-tuto ci-dessus, grâce à ces commandes, on sait voir quels GID sont utilisés et ca nous permet d'en choisir un qui n'existe pas encore.


----------



## emchateau (4 Mai 2011)

Salut,
J'aurais aimé avoir quelques précisions sur la création de groupe.
J'ai un serveur local installé sur ma machine qui tourne en mac OS X Snow léopard.

Je veux y installer un CMS qui selon le tutoriel nécessite la création d'un groupe d'utilisateur afin de permettre à partir du site de créer de nouveaux utilisateurs pouvant déposer des fichiers, etc.
http://digin.arizona.edu/files/omeka.pdf

les commandes indiquées sont :
$ sudo groupadd webdev
$ sudo usermod -a -G webdev user1
$ cd /var
$ sudo chown -R root.webdev www

Par quoi faudrait-il les remplacer sur Snow léopard*?

Un peu échaudé par une fausse manip il y a qqs temps avec un sudo chown sur ma machine, je voudrais précisément savoir ce que fait cette opération.
Le groupe s'ajoute-t-il à l'ensemble de la config de la machine (j'ai deux utilisateurs) ? Quel chemin choisir pour que cela s'applique au dossier Sites d'un utilisateur donné*?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## ntx (4 Mai 2011)

emchateau a dit:


> Par quoi faudrait-il les remplacer sur Snow léopard*?


Installe les outils d'administration. 

Sinon un petit tour sur Google pour découvrir la command "dscl" qui remplace netinfo depuis Leopard.


----------



## Isdf (5 Mai 2011)

Pour info chown = change owner
Elle change l'appartenance d'un fichier en le faisant passer de tartanpion a madame michou par exemple


----------

